# Don Lugo (Thompson Cigar) Robusto Cigar Review - Much better after 17 months in Humidor



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Don Lugo (Thompson Cigar) Robusto Cigar Review - Much better after 17 months in Humidor*

I decided to try one again, and to my GREAT surprise these were much much better, now smokable and somewhat enjoyable. it was not a waste of my tim...

Read the full review here: Don Lugo (Thompson Cigar) Robusto Cigar Review - Much better after 17 months in Humidor


----------

